# IBS severe Diarrhea for 8 years, help?



## vjsingh8888 (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, I am new to this forum.

*I am a 24 year old male suffering from IBS Diarrhoea from the past eight years. My life has become extremely miserable.*

My average *frequency* of going to the loo per day is *10*.

I have *undergone treatment* with more than *15** doctors* ( Gastroenterologist & Psychotherapist ) and all of them have left me by saying it can't be cured you have to manage it and live with it.

I have also tried Ayurvedic, Homeopathic and Naturopathic treatments which helped initially, however, the symptoms returned after few weeks.

Because of my illness, I had to *dropout of college* in my final year. I was unable to sit for 1-2 hour lectures and 3 hours examination without going to the loo multiple times. My *anxiety* and fear of *embarrassing* myself in front of my classmates made it worse for me.

Since I had to dropout of college and wasting four years of my life, I was highly *depressed*. Somehow I completed my graduation from a distance learning college( I only had to give exams- no classes). I got a job at a Multi National Company.  After 3 months, I had to quit my job because of this stupid illness. It became impossible to daily travel for 50km both sides and some days *getting stuck in traffic*. Working for long hour without using loo is also impossible for me.

I currently work as a freelance web developer , but getting work projects without leaving the house is very difficult.

Before my illness, I was happy person. I had good record at school and college, had lots friends, a girlfriend, used play lot of sport , hangout with friends. And now I just sit in my room whole for days, week and sometimes months.

I am not how to continue to live anymore or how to deal with it. Can someone help me?


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Keep looking for your solution. You can read my old posts if you are looking for ideas. I tried several "remedies". Maybe one will work for you.


----------



## vjsingh8888 (Mar 23, 2015)

Sure, I 'll go through your posts


----------

